# Dormant seeding and pre-emergant



## Devanrushton (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey All,

East coast, hardiness zone 6a

I overseeded/renovated in September with a mix of TTTF, PRG, and crawling red fescue(hoping this would help fill in/repair the damages that will happen…)

It came in okay, but there's still a few bare-ish areas where it hasn't filled in completely. I'm trying to figure out a game plan for spring, I was thinking if I dormant seed some if the sparse areas, that it'll help…but I'm worried that the PreM I will put down in the spring might cancel out any gains I may get from the dormant seed… I did not put down any preM this fall.

Can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I seeded as soon as soil temp hit 50 degrees last spring. I then put down dithiopyr on June 1st. Had essentially no crabgrass except for minor breakthrough around sidewalk edges. Grass came in well.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I don't like dormant seeding, especially in Canada. Our Spring is too unpredictable.

I would wait to see how it looks. If it's really bad, you can throw seed down in April and put a pre-em down in June.

Ideally you would have seeded in August. This would have allowed time to seed any bare spots. But what's done is done.


----------



## Devanrushton (Aug 21, 2021)

Harts said:


> I don't like dormant seeding, especially in Canada. Our Spring is too unpredictable.
> 
> I would wait to see how it looks. If it's really bad, you can throw seed down in April and put a pre-em down in June.
> 
> Ideally you would have seeded in August. This would have allowed time to seed any bare spots. But what's done is done.


I overseeded/renovated (aerated/slice seeded/starter fertilizer) on September 1st.I'm in Nova Scotia, Canada.

I'm just not happy with how sparse it looks, with the creeping red fescue I hoped that it would help fill in…


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Devanrushton said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like dormant seeding, especially in Canada. Our Spring is too unpredictable.
> ...


Don't be misled by "Creeping." Fine fescue does not creep or spread. Kentucky Bluegrass is the only cool season grass that will spread with the help of nitrogen.

September 1st isn't a terrible time to seed, but 2-3 weeks earlier would have been better. But like I said, you can't do anything about it now. Folks in Ontario seeded anywhere from very early August to mid-August.

Can you post some pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Harts said:


> .. Kentucky Bluegrass is the only cool season grass that will spread with the help of nitrogen.


I'm not attacking your comment, but aren't there other cool season grass like bentgrass that can spread on its own? Or RTF (Rhizomatous Tall Fescue) that claims that spreads on it's own, but not as aggressive as KBG. ✌

@Devanrushton In regards to dormant seeding and spring pre-emergent. If you do decide to do dormant seeding the seedlings will need to be mature enough to be able to withstand the negative effects of the pre-emergent. Group 3, pre-emergents normally recommends about 60 DAG, likely longer for dormant seeding due to slower growth and cooler temps.


----------



## Devanrushton (Aug 21, 2021)

Harts said:


> Devanrushton said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


The ground is pretty snow covered currently, but we're supposed to get 10mm of rain on Wednesday so I'll take some pictures then…

As far as the fescue being a clumping grass, I should've fought to find better seed, but there's not much in my area. I'd love lo pick up some barenburg RTF or RPR, as I'm really not a fan of KBG. (Sorry to the purists)

Canadian tire lists RTF on their website, I may try to order some for overseeing next fall. I stuck with Sept 1st because life happens and it was the soonest I could get things done.I'll shoot for earlier next year.

So, for this year, if I can swing it, I've got a couple options;
A/ try the dormant seed but wait until soil temps are 55F to Pre-emergent
B/ pre-emerg @ 50F then overseed in fall. Post emerg for weed control
C/ spring seed. No preM, weed control with post.

Sound about right?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > .. Kentucky Bluegrass is the only cool season grass that will spread with the help of nitrogen.
> ...


Very few people want bentgrass in their lawn. Building a putting green? Sure. But I've yet to come across anyone with bent, save and except for maybe one member.

I think the jury is still out on RTF. I've yet to see any experiences with this tall fescue type and it's ability to spread and fill in thin spots.

There are lateral spread PRG options too. I've tried them. They don't spread.

The bottom line is, if someone wants their grass to spread, KBG is the best choice.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Rtf will spread and rpr spread as well. It need 2-3 season before it will start producing rhizomes but it way way slower spreading and filling comparable to kbg.


----------

